# I'm girrlll a new member



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks  hello to everybody


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Forgot to say, very impressive physique!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

thankyou, trying to do my best


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

very fit hun look awsome

keep up the good work

u been traing long ??


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

14 years old I started kickboksing, done for 4 years, then bodybuilding, had a short brake of gym, now I'm realy working hard to do beter shape


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thats the kind of physique that looks great on a woman, the bodybuilding look, although impressive just doesnt seem right to me, on a woman. (personal opinion)

The look you've got in some of those pics is spot on, a great 'shape' physique.

Nice to see some more fit women members on here.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

spots? you mean on my back? because of food high of protein

And in the future I'll like to try complit n fitness competition again


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

you stick to strick diet and training


----------



## bundy (Jun 12, 2007)

looking good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm tooo addicted of this sport and I like to be in this routine, healthy food and hard training


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he said your physique was spot on not that you had spots....

welcome to the board you have a decent physique their where in london are you from??


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

girrlll said:


> spots? you mean on my back? because of food high of protein
> 
> And in the future I'll like to try complit n fitness competition again


Spot on I said, not that you had spots.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry  i'm not an english  sometimes just understand wrong 

I live in north west London-Kilburn


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

No problem!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome to the board Girrll


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

welcome and looking great


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard

hey paul i see your next female to prep, she has potential


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great body! Nice to see more girls posting.. Welcome aboard Girrlll


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome, where are you from originally if not english?

Good physique you have, do you have any aims/goals you are looking to achieve?


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey..

Stunning.. those mountains have some great formation about them dont you think.. Pity some cute little lass decided to get in the way of them.. I dont know.. 

Oh and welcome.. 

Heres hoping your not the next fake female-shemale-heshe stalker.

MP.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

Noooo, I'm real girl, just maybe my body looks like a boys, i was doing kickboksing for 5 years, that's why I got that


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

originally i'm Lithuanian

I want to make beter shape and try to complite


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

girrlll said:


> Noooo, I'm real girl, just maybe my body looks like a boys


No dont be silly.

Reason for my light hearted comment was because i recall a while back some idiot who deceived people into believeing he was a female member, and even went as far as stalking some i believe.

MP.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

girrlll said:


> Noooo, I'm real girl, just maybe my body looks like a boys, i was doing kickboksing for 5 years, that's why I got that


I just cant get the image of the girl from american pie outta my head after reading that LOL

I love european chicks lol

Once you add a little more mass you will be a little more curvy and should do well in a comp. Good luck with your training! :lift:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

velcome !

lol sorry


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

yes I want to add a little bit of mass, just it is not aesy to do everything without instructor, I'm trying to find a person who is profesional and know very well about bodybuilding


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

girrlll said:


> yes I want to add a little bit of mass, just it is not aesy to do everything without instructor, I'm trying to find a person who is profesional and know very well about bodybuilding


You should go to Skyline Gym in Catford SE London.

There are a few guys on here which will tell you about it. I would call them and see if you can get a chance to go see Kim-Ann Jones who looks after a lot of talent down there.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks a lot for your hellp


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

theres a Nando's 3 doors down from skyline gym too......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

welcome, you look great in the pics, i like the sea one the best , is that your dog on the pic? it looks lovely


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

your stunning. congrats on the dedication. you don't see many females do weights these days but it surely pays off.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

thankyou  yes it is my dog, he is back home, verrry dangerous but not to me


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome...I likey your physiqua a very much...


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Can someone help me pick my jaw up from off the floor pls


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, im new here to.

You look in good shape, keep it up!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

girrlll said:


> thankyou  yes it is my dog, he is back home, verrry dangerous but not to me


Your dog should join the forum and post a few pics up with muscles like that on him.... whats his name... Killer? :boxing:


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

that forum is not for dogs I think


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Why are you on it?? :thumb:

Just kidding


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys try not to scare all the women away with childish jokes....


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

don't wory anything can't scare me


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

girrlll said:


> don't wory anything can't scare me


I am scared of your dog... BUT YOUR A BEAUTY! Please keep us updated with your progress... :thumb:


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

I will, now I realy working hard, i hope I'll get good benefits


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking good, just the kind of physique i like on a girl.

that dog looks ****ing big, either that or you are really small!


----------

